# any families on this board?



## BeachToRome (Aug 5, 2014)

looking to hear from families with kids who are living in Rome, Italy (or near the city of Rome) and how they like it. What schools do your children attend. How is life for you? 
We are considering moving there with two kids ages 7 and 8. One of them has a LD and that does worry me a bit about schooling for him there.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may want to contact this group of American expats in Rome: The American Women's Association of Rome - The Official Website

AWAR is part of the FAWCO network, and FAWCO has a group dedicated to those who learn differently https://www.fawco.org/international-living-resources/learning-differently that would definitely be of interest to you and your family.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BeachToRome (Aug 5, 2014)

Thank you so much for this information. Very much appreciated.


----------



## travelinggaby (Aug 25, 2014)

I have two teenagers and they love it here. Italians are friendly and my kids have been welcomed. Will your kids be attending an international school?


----------

